# Quincy Douby



## ludovico (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi guys. I'm a big fan of Quincy Douby, I saw him playing at Rutgers and I think he was a big steal at 19. He's a pure scorer and I'm sure he has not shown all his potential.. I don't know how he's going to develop in the Pros, but I saw him as a sort of poor men's Gilbert Arenas.

Anyway, I have some concerns about his playing time in Sacramento. I read he's mainly going to become back-up PG for Mike Bibby, battling with three players (Martin, Garcia, Salmons) for the 2.
How minutes will he get? What kind of impact do you expect from him?


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

I think this will be a year of learning for Quincy. He should see the court once and a while.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Thanks for posting.

I agree this won't be a year where he'll get tons of minutes. At this point we have a fair amount of depth at the guards with Bibby, Salmons, Kmart, and Hart, so unless he makes a huge impression I dont think he'll see to much time.

BTW is he a 1 or a 2? Or a combo guard? I've heard he's more of a point guard but ive also heard hes more of a shooting guard. Please enlighten me. :biggrin:


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

Pejavlade said:


> Thanks for posting.
> 
> I agree this won't be a year where he'll get tons of minutes. At this point we have a fair amount of depth at the guards with Bibby, Salmons, Kmart, and Hart, so unless he makes a huge impression I dont think he'll see to much time.
> 
> BTW is he a 1 or a 2? Or a combo guard? I've heard he's more of a point guard but ive also heard hes more of a shooting guard. Please enlighten me. :biggrin:



he ran Point at Rutgers but I doubt he'll be a Point in the NBA.... probably only play the 2 Guard

I used to watch him A LOT being from Jersey and him playing at Rutgers and all... watched him live a couple of times.... 

*Upside*.....GREAT shooter, he has great range as well, excellent quick release and good shot form, hes not real explosive to the basket but hes pretty quick off the dribble and can create his own shots.....

*Downside*.... because hes so small and wont be a PG in the League he'll be a defensive strain everytime hes on the court, his size and strength are a huge weakness in his game and the way his body frame is I really dont see him putting on too much more muscle/weight....... hes also not a real good passer, he'll be a pretty one dimensional NBA Player and I really only see him coming in and playing very limited minutes, only when they need an offensive spark


I think on the depth chart he'll be behind Garcia and Hart as far as the bench goes.... he may see more minutes then Salmons though....... he wont be battling for minutes with Martin, Im pretty sure Martin will start this year


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

AUNDRE said:


> he ran Point at Rutgers but I doubt he'll be a Point in the NBA.... probably only play the 2 Guard
> 
> I used to watch him A LOT being from Jersey and him playing at Rutgers and all... watched him live a couple of times....
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Doesnt sound TOOO positive, but its good to hear a first an opinion of someone who had actually seen him ball.

I'd imagine it would be Bibby and Kmart backed up by Salmons and Hart. That's leaves Douby fighting for minumum playing minutes. I guess that includes Garcia who will be playing 2/3.

Correct me if you guys think im wrong. I think that sounds right.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Pejavlade said:


> BTW is he a 1 or a 2? Or a combo guard? I've heard he's more of a point guard but ive also heard hes more of a shooting guard. Please enlighten me. :biggrin:


What he played in college, is capable of playing, or will end up playing are mysteries to me; all I know is that Petrie talked about him playing backup point guard when he was drafted. 

He can't possible be less of a point guard than Bobby Jackson, so I'm not worried about it.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm not sure he was the right choice for this team. I would've taken Steve Novak or a big. Quincy will be stuck w/o PT behind Bibby, K-Mart, Francisco, and (ugh) Jason Hart.

Don't get me wrong though. I like the guy and he'll be a good player.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Quincy played mostly PG his sophomore year and almost mainly SG his junior year. I'd say AUNDRE is being overly critical of him. I saw every single game Quincy played at Rutgers, and as long as the Kings give him proper playing time, it is going to prove to be a brilliant pick.


----------

